# بكلمة قدرته حامل كل الاشياء!!!!!



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

بكلمة قدرته حامل كل الاشياء!!!!!



أخي العزيز .. هل تعلم أنه يوجد في الكون الملايين من المجرَّات، بكل منها الملايين من الشموس والكواكب والأقمار؟! ودَعنا نأخذ فقط نظامنا الشمسي:

وزن الشمس وحدها فقط هو 19 بجانبه 29 صفر من الكيلوجرامات، أو 1900 مليار مليار مليار كيلوجرام.

ووزن الأرض هو 59 بجانبه 23 صفر من الكيلوجرامات، أو 5900 مليون مليون مليون مليون كيلوجرام.

أما كوكب المُشترى فوزنه يبلغ 317 ضعف وزن الأرض.

هذه أوزان نجم متوسط الحجم مثل الشمس واثنان فقط من كواكبه! ومجموعتنا الشمسية تنتمي لمجرة اسمها ”درب التبانة“، بها ملايين النجوم، ويدور حول كل نجم مجموعة من الكواكب، والكون يوجد فيه الملايين من المجرات.

والرب يسوع المسيح يحمل كل هذه الأشياء، لا بيديه، لكن بكلمته فقط «حاملٌ كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» ( عب 1: 3 ). لقد خلقها جميعًا، ويدعوها بأسماءٍ، وهي كائنة بإرادته وبكلمته ( إش 40: 26 ).

إذًا مَنْ أنت أيها الإنسان الذي تفتخر بتقدمك وإنجازاتك، وتكتب كُتبًا عن الأرقام القياسية التي تم تحقيقها أو تحطيمها؟ ألا ترى أنك تقيس نفسك على نفسك؟ وتحسب تطورك وتقدمك على نفسك، وأنت لا تدري أنك لا شيء؟!

ويا صديقي .. يا مَن تحمل حِملك بنفسك، وتنوء وتنحني تحت ثقله، هل هذا الحِمل هو خطاياك غير المغفورة؟ تعالَ للمسيح ولبِ نداءه: «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم» ( مت 11: 28 ). إن الخطايا هي أثقل حِمل، ولا يستطيع أي إنسان أن يحمله أبدًا! انظر إلى ما يقوله داود: «لأن آثامي قد طَمَت فوق رأسي. كحملٍ ثقيلٍ أثقل مما أحتمل» ( مز 38: 4 )، لكن المسيح «حَمَل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة» ( 1بط 2: 24 ).

وبعد أن تطرح حملك عند الصليب، ستتمتع بالغفران والسلام العجيب. وماذا بعد هذا؟ إنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ سيضعك على منكبيه فَرِحًا ( لو 15: 5 )؛ سيحملك طوال رحلتك حتى يوصلك إلى البيت الأبدي. إن ذاك المجيد، الحامل لكل الكون بكلمة قدرته، يطمئنك قائلاً: «.. المُحمَّلين عليَّ من البطن، المحمولين من الرَّحم. وإلى الشيخوخة أنا هو، وإلى الشيبة أنا أحمل. قد فعلت، وأنا أرفع، وأنا أحمل وأنجي» ( إش 46: 3 ، 4).


----------



## المجدلية (20 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو +++ شكرااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## dodoz (20 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليييك كتيييييييييييير*
*موضوعك فى  منتهى الروعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Br.Hany (20 يونيو 2009)

*حقيقي الرب يباركك أخي كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووعة يا   كليممووووووووووو

موضوع  جميل ومهم

ميرسي لعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

dodoz

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

Br.Hany

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كليمو 
ميرسى كتير علية


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

> ويا صديقي .. يا مَن تحمل حِملك بنفسك، وتنوء وتنحني تحت ثقله، هل هذا الحِمل هو خطاياك غير المغفورة؟ تعالَ للمسيح ولبِ نداءه: «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم» ( مت 11: 28 ). إن الخطايا هي أثقل حِمل، ولا يستطيع أي إنسان أن يحمله أبدًا! انظر إلى ما يقوله داود: «لأن آثامي قد طَمَت فوق رأسي. كحملٍ ثقيلٍ أثقل مما أحتمل» ( مز 38: 4 )، لكن المسيح «حَمَل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة» ( 1بط 2: 24 ).


 
بجد موضوع جدا رايع 
ليباركك المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

didi adly

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

> ويا صديقي .. يا مَن تحمل حِملك بنفسك، وتنوء وتنحني تحت ثقله، هل هذا الحِمل هو خطاياك غير المغفورة؟ تعالَ للمسيح ولبِ نداءه: «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم» ( مت 11: 28 ). إن الخطايا هي أثقل حِمل، ولا يستطيع أي إنسان أن يحمله أبدًا! انظر إلى ما يقوله داود: «لأن آثامي قد طَمَت فوق رأسي. كحملٍ ثقيلٍ أثقل مما أحتمل» ( مز 38: 4 )، لكن المسيح «حَمَل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة» ( 1بط 2: 24 ).



*موضوع اكتر من راائع
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يوليو 2009)

وبعد أن تطرح حملك عند الصليب، ستتمتع بالغفران والسلام العجيب. وماذا بعد هذا؟ إنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ سيضعك على منكبيه فَرِحًا ( لو 15: 5 )؛ سيحملك طوال رحلتك حتى يوصلك إلى البيت الأبدي. إن ذاك المجيد، الحامل لكل الكون بكلمة قدرته، يطمئنك قائلاً: «.. المُحمَّلين عليَّ من البطن، المحمولين من الرَّحم. وإلى الشيخوخة أنا هو، وإلى الشيبة أنا أحمل. قد فعلت، وأنا أرفع، وأنا أحمل وأنجي» ( إش 46: 3 ، 4).


كلام معزى قوى ودخل قلبى 
بجد ميرسى ليك ياكليمو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

